# Pre 98 BubbaKush Photos



## Ryder (Nov 12, 2011)

I love Pre98 BubbaKush and its a cut we have had now for a couple years and Ill probably keep it as long as possible, because Its that Good!  This plant is always in the flower room and I just started a large Mother Plant in flower after taking cuts and Ill start a grow journal on that... Here is a plant from a few months back and Ill add some pics in the next post of the one I just harvested last week... Here are some photos in various stages of flowering...... My cut starts to turn color at day 40-47 like clock work... Peace... Ryder:fly:


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice purple!


----------



## Locked (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nice....very frosty. I love my Pre 98.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 12, 2011)

Those look great so tasty like there rolled in powdered sugar


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice job Ryder.  Now my keyboard is all wet. LOL  Really though, those are some nice looking buds.  PEACE


----------



## Ryder (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks guys for checking out my Bubba... Love some pre98.!. Ill post up some more as my new one flowers.. If anyone has any Pre98 shots Id love to see them.... More Bubba is always a good thing....:icon_smile:


----------



## oregonduck76 (Nov 15, 2011)

ryder, nice bro! completely jealous, nice work man!


----------



## Locked (Nov 15, 2011)

Ryder said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for checking out my Bubba... Love some pre98.!. Ill post up some more as my new one flowers.. If anyone has any Pre98 shots Id love to see them.... More Bubba is always a good thing....:icon_smile:




I got some in my current GJ>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57744&page=22   Post #429 has the most current Pre 98 pics....I ran her last grow as well....she turned some sweet colors.


----------



## Ryder (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys.... Here is a large Pre98 weve had in flower for under 2 weeks.. Sorry about the Sodium... Ill take more pics of her when she starts to snow.. Should be a good one....  Thanks for the link Hamster.. Looking Sweeet man


----------



## Grandmaster (Nov 27, 2011)

Ryder said:
			
		

> I love Pre98 BubbaKush and its a cut we have had now for a couple years and Ill probably keep it as long as possible, because Its that Good! This plant is always in the flower room and I just started a large Mother Plant in flower after taking cuts and Ill start a grow journal on that... Here is a plant from a few months back and Ill add some pics in the next post of the one I just harvested last week... Here are some photos in various stages of flowering...... My cut starts to turn color at day 40-47 like clock work... Peace... Ryder:fly:


 Nice man.. They look great, one of my favorite strains... :icon_smile:


----------



## Ryder (Nov 27, 2011)

Grandmaster said:
			
		

> Nice man.. They look great, one of my favorite strains... :icon_smile:


 Thanks Buddy.. This is my favorite cut .. Got that weird  Coffee,Hairspray,Lemons,Leather and Kush smell,totally funky and unique to Pre98Bubba... Theres some guys on here with some wicked Pre98bx from Cali Connection so its alive and well...If you leave my cut untill 65-70 days its the Hammer and will put even the most hyper into couchlock. Peace... Ryder:icon_smile:


----------



## Ryder (Dec 2, 2011)

Heres my new Pre98 Bubba at 18 days in.. This was a mother plant for a few sessions. Thats the way I do it with the Pre98 because its such a slow vegger, low yielder and slow to root... Well worth it though.. This ones in 10 gallons of Roots Organics 707 and pretty happy.. Itll start throwing trichs like crazy now...


----------



## Kushluvr (Dec 2, 2011)

is it the cali connection seed or the clone only cut?


----------



## Ryder (Dec 2, 2011)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> is it the cali connection seed or the clone only cut?


 Its the clone only cut.. Its about my favorite ..


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 2, 2011)

looks good, very happy plants you have there.


----------



## Ryder (Dec 2, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> looks good, very happy plants you have there.


Thanks dman. Plants are so much happier now thats its Cold outside its so much easier to control everything. I dont know about you guys but this was a tough Summer here..Its growing season now thats its 14 degrees.... :farm:


----------



## Kushluvr (Dec 2, 2011)

Ryder said:
			
		

> Its the clone only cut.. Its about my favorite ..



Nice....ive got it too....and the CC cut from seed...i popped em!

Looks great!


----------



## Kushluvr (Dec 2, 2011)

Ryder said:
			
		

> Thanks dman. Plants are so much happier now thats its Cold outside its so much easier to control everything. I dont know about you guys but this was a tough Summer here..Its growing season now thats its 14 degrees.... :farm:



i love the winter.....i ususally shut down for july and august....its better to be outside anyhow, boating and enjoying the outdoors!


----------



## Ryder (Dec 2, 2011)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> i love the winter.....i ususally shut down for july and august....its better to be outside anyhow, boating and enjoying the outdoors!


 Im doing that next year... Its too hard and too expensive.. Just keep a couple mothers alive under a T5 and head to the outdoors... Nice bro..


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ryder said:
			
		

> Thanks dman. Plants are so much happier now thats its Cold outside its so much easier to control everything. I dont know about you guys but this was a tough Summer here..Its growing season now thats its 14 degrees.... :farm:


 

It took so much effort this summer i swear i will never grow again indoors from june 15- sept 1st.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

mmmmmm, frosty. looks danky!!


----------



## Ryder (Dec 16, 2011)

oregonduck76 said:
			
		

> mmmmmm, frosty. looks danky!!


 Thanks OD76... My New one is starting to frost up...:hubba:  34 days in flower for the Pre98 Bubba.. And heres one of the Ultra frosty little pheno of BubbaKush X DPD... Probably wont yield enough to be a keeper but its a snowstorm..... I:icon_smile: .


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 16, 2011)

qty doesnt always dictate a keeper ime. Sometimes low yielders can knock yer socks off :shocked:


7ge

once again nice pics, Ryder. :cool2:


----------



## Ryder (Dec 16, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> qty doesnt always dictate a keeper ime. Sometimes low yielders can knock yer socks off :shocked:
> 
> 
> 7ge
> ...


 Oh I agree.. I love Kushes and have some real low yielders.. But this ones tiny buds.. But if its killer and better than my Pre98 Ill keep it.....


----------



## Irish (Dec 17, 2011)

i have a katsu bk like that. not really a huge yielder, but oh the joy! lol:hubba: 

very nice mother Ryder...


----------



## Ryder (Dec 24, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> i have a katsu bk like that. not really a huge yielder, but oh the joy! lol:hubba:
> 
> very nice mother Ryder...


 Thanks Irish.. Heres one at day 50 starting to turn purple.. Once this plant starts to turn its a matter of days before its totally purps.. Starting to smell so good just like P98 should...


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 24, 2011)

Very nice ryder looks like you got a really really great growroom.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 26, 2011)

Love the close ups of those frosty nugs!


----------



## animal454 (Dec 26, 2011)

Very inspiring..


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ryder said:
			
		

> I love Pre98 BubbaKush and its a cut we have had now for a couple years and Ill probably keep it as long as possible, because Its that Good!  This plant is always in the flower room and I just started a large Mother Plant in flower after taking cuts and Ill start a grow journal on that... Here is a plant from a few months back and Ill add some pics in the next post of the one I just harvested last week... Here are some photos in various stages of flowering...... My cut starts to turn color at day 40-47 like clock work... Peace... Ryder:fly:


 wow, nice work, frosty:holysheep:


----------



## Ryder (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks guys I really appreciate you checkin out my P98.. Here she is at 56 days.. Ill probably leave to 67-70 days for serious locking...


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jan 5, 2012)

Beautiful plants! I love the sheen on the leaves... not to mention they got more frosty than the snowman himself!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 5, 2012)

Love the colors....  very nice Ryder... :48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 5, 2012)

Still lookin' stellar Ryder. Keeper up. :cool2:


----------



## Ryder (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for stopping in and checking it out guys.. Its such a great cut ... Makes for an easy grow and great buds... Takes some time in the veg and crop depo but such a joy full of dank lemon,coffee, hash and skunk.... :icon_smile:


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 8, 2012)

nicely done
:48:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 8, 2012)

Ryder  Is that the pre98 clone only?  Or a cut of Cali Connections P98??


----------



## oregonduck76 (Feb 9, 2012)

frosty and looking very stoney


----------

